# Geteilte IP



## Andre (22. März 2008)

Hallo

habe hier so das eine oder andere gefunden aber so richtig verfolgt mich die DNS seid ich den Server habe. Darf ich hier nochmals um Rat fragen:

Ich habe die interne IP des Servers 192.168.1.1 nun kommt eine neue www.web2.com dazu ich gebe ihr die IP 192.168.1.2 in der "IP Liste" dazu und nehme diese für den "ISP Web" diesen finde ich auch in der "DNS Eintrag", den "A Record" kommt die Externe IP.

beim Aufruf kommt:

```
[FONT=Helvetica]Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gew�nschte Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica][SIZE=2][COLOR=#000000]Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
die ist eine fehler Meldung laut dem Forum.
In der Apache2 schreibt er:

```
NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.2:80
<VirtualHost 192.168.1.2:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
```
und etwas weiter unten kommt:

```
<VirtualHost 192.168.1.2:80>
ServerName [URL="http://www.web2.com:80"]www.web2.com:80[/URL]
etc.
```
was mache ich falsch!!!


----------



## Andre (23. März 2008)

OK, ich hab da was im English ISPConfig forum gefunden, aber keine Lösung.

Ich habe einen Router der auf die IP 192.168.1.1 den Port 80 Verweist, es gibt nur eine möglichkeit den Router mit dem Port 80 auf eine IP su setzten, kann ich dies in der DNS irgenwie einrichten das auch eine andere IP 192.168.1.2 auf die .1 verweist.

ifconfig habe ich nur die eth0 eine eth0:1 habe ich nicht die IP Liste wurde jedoch eine IP's mit leertaste eingefügt die an das netz angepasst sind: also 192.168.1.???


----------



## Till (23. März 2008)

Das DNS erstellt verwiese for domains zu IP Adressen und niemals IP Adressen zu IP Adressen.

Du mujsst einfach nur die IP 192.168.1.1 als IP Adresse für die Webseite auswählen. Du kannst hunderte von Webseiten auf nur einer IP haben.


----------



## Andre (23. März 2008)

Hallo Till

Hunderte domains ist richtig aber ich brauche für ein paar domains eine ssl verschlüsselung wie soll ich dies umgehen.
Wenn ich die "ISP Web" die 192.168.1.1 nehme nimmt er die ssl raus und es kommt eine fehlermeldung.

Kann ich diese überlegung überhaupt so anstellen oder wie kann ich mehrere ssl auf einem Server installieren mit ISPConfig

Gruss


----------



## Till (24. März 2008)

Du solltest mit Deinem Server zu einem hoster wechseln, der mehrere IP Adressen pro Server anbietet. z.B. Hetzner bietet ehrere IP's pro Server an.

Wie gesagt, das ist kein Limit von ISPConfig sondern ein Erfordernis der SSL Implementierung im Apache Webserver.


----------



## Andre (24. März 2008)

Hallo Till

aber für was steht den die IP Lste zur verfügung.
Wie sieht es us wen ich in der /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
die IP mit der endung des Port 82 nehme und den Router auf den diesen aufschallte.

PS: Ich war bei einem Provider/Hoster aber es wurde einfach zeit einen eigenen Server aufzusetzen.


----------



## Till (25. März 2008)

> aber für was steht den die IP Lste zur verfügung.


Damit Du mehrere IP Adressen auf dem Server verwenden kannst. Du hast aber nur eine externe IP, also kannst Du auch nur eine interne IP sinnvoll einsetzen.



> Wie sieht es us wen ich in der /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
> die IP mit der endung des Port 82 nehme und den Router auf den diesen aufschallte.


Das kannst Du machen, dann müsstest Du aber jedem Besucher vorher den Port mitteilen, was nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist. Außerdem müsstest Du die vhosts manuell anlegen, da ISPConfig keine abweichenden Ports benutzt.



> PS: Ich war bei einem Provider/Hoster aber es wurde einfach zeit einen eigenen Server aufzusetzen.


Einen eignene Server hat man ja normalerweise auch bei einem Provider im Rechenzentrum, nennt sich Server Housing.


----------



## Andre (25. März 2008)

Hallo Till

Danke, ich Verstehe jetzt.

Kannst du mir sagen wo ich den Abschnitt von

```
[B]Wie integriert man einen SSL Proxy in ISPConfig[/B]
```
ich habe im Englischen Forum gesucht:

```
Die Lösung kam von Till im englischen Forum:
 
Einfach die angeführte sslproxy.conf in der apache2.conf bzw. httpd.conf vor dem Include der Vhost_ispconfig.conf hinzufügen.
 
P.S. Till hat diese Angelegenheitt als Feature-Request ddem Bugtracker hinzugefügt.
```
bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden trotz suche.

Sorry aber ich bin klein Unternehmer ich möchte einfach einen eigenen Server da ich noch kleine Natserver dranhänge mit software etc. ich bin im Programmieren gar nicht mal schlecht aber die DNS und dass ich den Server ans Netz bekommen habe war echt ein Hochsprung!

Danke


----------



## Till (26. März 2008)

Das hängt von der verwendeten Linuxdistribution ab. Es ist die Datei apache.conf, apache2.conf oder httpd.conf


----------

